# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  رجل كويتي حامل -- موعد الولادة 4 مايو

## sanady

يكتمل في الرابع من مايو المقبل حدث طبي فريد من نوعه ستشهده الكويت، ويتمثل باكتمال نمو جنين في جدار معدة رجل, حدث اجريت ترتيباته العلمية بسرية تامة وبعيداً من الاضواء لضمان نجاحه على ايدي امهر الأطباء المحليين والاجانب بعدما فشلت تجاربه في كثير من الدول الأخرى.
الرجل الحامل في شهره الثامن طمأنه الطبيب المشرف على حال حمله بأنه لا داعي من القلق على صحته او صحة الجنين بعد ضيق النفس الذي عاناه خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية.
الحامل نيابة عن زوجته العقيمة ابلغ «الرأي العام» انه ينتظر على أحر من الجمر موعد العملية القيصرية التي سيخضع لها في الرابع من مايو المقبل والتي سيبصر خلالها مولوده النور والذي دلت فحوصات السكانر على انه انثى.
«الرأي العام» التي تنفرد بنشر تفاصيل النجاح العلمي الكبير الذي يسجل في الكويت تابعت القصة منذ بدايتها والتقت ابطالها.
(ع,ح) الذي اماط اللثام عن الحدث الكبير المنتظر في حياته، وحياة نصفه الآخر,,, زوجته (م) التي عانت طوال خمس سنوات من اخفاقات الحمل بعد مراجعتها للعديد من الاخصائيين وتناولها العقاقير الى حد الجنون املاً في الانجاب، فتح قلبه لـ «الرأي العام» ليشرح ملابسات اتخاذ قراره بالحمل حتى لا يخسر زوجته التي يحبها حباً جماً وليصبح اباً، وقال انه وجد الحل عند البروفيسور من جامعة ميتشيغان الاميركي ارنولد ساتلوف الذي زار الكويت قبل عامين وعرض عليه فكرة ان يحمل نيابة عن زوجته بعدما تعثر وجود «أم بديلة» تقوم بهذا الدور.
(ع,ح) البالغ من العمر 31 عاماً رفض الاذعان لمطالب والديه بأن يطلق زوجته (م) غير القادرة على الحمل والانجاب وخاض غمار التحدي مستغلاً التطور العلمي في علم الاجنة وأطفال الأنابب والاخصاب الصناعي واستند الى عرض ساتلوف الذي راسل الطبيب الأميركي المشهور جونيور, أ, غلاسبي، احد اكثر الاطباء في العالم شهرة في علم الاجنة.
وقال (ع,ح): «لم يكن امامي سوى خيارين: إما أن أقوم بتطليق زوجتي ارضاء لأهلي الذين يرغبون في رؤية حفيد لهم، أو الخضوع الى ما أقدمت عليه من اجراء عملية متطورة تضمن لي الانجاب، الذي بموجبه تبقى زوجتي (م) أماً مثل سائر الأمهات ويصبح لدينا أسرة أسوة بالأسر السعيدة التي أنعم عليها بالانجاب الطبيعي، وعلى رغم التحذيرات التي تلقيتها والمحاذير الاجتماعية المواقف التي قد اضع نفسي فيها الا انني قررت المضي في التجربة واضعاً نفسي في خدمة العلم من جهة وفي خدمة السعادة الأسرية التي اتطلع اليها».
وأضاف ان «مخاوف عدة ساورتني في البداية لكني تغلبت عليها بعد الاطمئنان الذي لقيته من البروفيسور ساتلوف الذي شرح لي تفاصيل عملية اخذ بويضة من رحم زوجتي وتلقيحها اصطناعياً بحيوان منوي مني وزرعها في جدار غشاء المنديل الذي يلتصق بجدار المعدة الغني بالأوعية الدموية التي تحل محل الرحم».
اضافة الى ذلك، قال (ع,ح): «لعب الحائل الاجتماعي دوراً قوياً في محاولة رفضي للعملية ولكن حبي للإنسانة الطاهرة في حياتي وهي زوجتي (م) كان تأثيره أقوى واستسلمت الى اقتراح البروفيسور ساتلوف الذي قاد فريق عمل من اطباء محليين وهنود واخصائيين عالميين في علم الاجنة لتحقيق هذا الانجاز العلمي».
بدوره، قال البروفيسور ساتلوف لـ «الرأي العام» انه فوجئ بموافقة (ع,ح) على اقتراحه واعتبره احد أكثر الرجال الشجعان في العالم, وتابع: «وضعت لائحة طويلة من التطمينات العلمية الموثوق في صحتها أمامه، وأبلغته بتجارب مماثلة قام بها الطبيب سيسيل جاكوبسون على سيدة تدعى مارغريت مارتيني وهي من أوكلاند وضعت عام 1979 طفلة جميلة مكتملة النمو ووزنها طبيعي بعد ان كانت خضعت الى عملية استئصال للرحم بالكامل قبل حملها بهذه الطفلة وتم الحمل في فراغ البطن، حيث التصق الجنين بالأمعاء والمنديل وهو نسيج غني بالأوعية الدموية ويتدلى من جدار المعدة الخارجي مغطياً الأمعاء كلها من الأمام ووظيفته حماية الامعاء ومحاربة الالتهابات عند حدوثها ومحاصرتها ويــــــعرف فـــي علم التشريح بـ Greater omentum وشهد العالم نحو 5 آلاف حالة حمل مماثلة حتى الآن».
وتابع ساتلوف: «ان التشخيص المبكر للحمل والرعاية الصحية للحفاظ على الجنين بالوسائل المختلفة يساعدان على اتمام الحمل داخل تجويف البطن لمدة 9 أشهر دون وجود الرحم».
ولماذا لم تتم العملية مع زوجة ع, بدلاً منه؟ أجاب ساتلوف: «اقترح عليّ ذلك لكن كشفاً طبياً اجريناه على زوجته كشف لنا انها مريضة بالقلب حيث تعاني من تلف صمامات عدة وتعب بالقلب وهناك خطورة على حياتها لو أجريت عملية التخصيب الاصطناعي داخل بطنها».
واضاف ساتلوف: «الأمر في غاية التعقيد، فلا نستطيع تعريض حياة أي إنسان للخطر فقط حتى نقول اننا نجحنا عمليا او طبياً, فالبروفيسور جاكوبسون نفسه بدأ تجاربه في جامعة جورج واشنطن منذ 1966 على القرود وغيرها حتى نجح في عام 1979. وأعلن في حينه انه قام بتجارب اخرى زرع فيها بويضة ملقحة في انسجة أخرى مثل الكلية والطحال واكتشف ان أفضل النتائج كانت تحدث عند زرعها في منديل البطن».
وعن المراحل التي اجتازها (ع,ح) في الكويت قال ساتلوف: «اتمنى ان تنتهي التجربة بخير وسلام، وكنت حقيقة احبذ عدم التطرق اليها في وسائل الإعلام قبل اتمامها لكن بما ان زملائي الاطباء لم يمانعوا وبما ان (ع,ح) وافق على نشر الخبر الأمر الذي يشجع مترددين على خوض التجربة، فلا بأس من بعض المعلومات».
وتابع: «اعطينا (ع,ح) الهرمونات اللازمة لنمو البويضة الملقحة بكميات دقيقة خلال مراحل نمو الجنين وهي الاستروجين وهرمون البروجيستيرون وهرمون المشيمي الكربوني التي يعوض افرازها الطبيعي من مبيض المرأة بالكميات المناسبة وذلك خلال الأشهر الثلاثة الأولى من الحمل، والتي تكون خلالها المشيمة التي تتولى مسؤولية افراز الهرمونات المسؤولة عن الحمل تكونت».
واوضح ساتلوف ان «المشيمة والحبل السري والكيس الامنيوسي الذي يحيط بالجنين تنشأ من البويضة الملقحة وليس من الرحم، فالرحم وظيفته مد الجنين (البويضة الملقحة) بالأوعية الدموية والذي استعيض عنه بغشاء منديل البطن الملتصق بجدار الأمعاء وهو غني هو الآخر بالأوعية الدموية التي تغذي البويضة الملحقة في مراحلها الأولى».
وعن استعداداته النفسية لهذا الحدث العلمي الكبير في حياته وحياة زوجته (م) غير المصدقة ان زوجها قد يذهب الى هذا الحد للاعراب عن مدى حبه واخلاصه لها، قال (ع,ح) ان «الرابع من مايو المقبل (موعد اجراء عملية قيصرية لاستخراج المولود الأنثى التي لم نختر اسماً لها بعد) سيكون في الحقيقة موعداً لميلاد أسرة بكاملها وان المستشفى الخاص الذي ستجرى فيه العملية على أهبة الاستعداد وسيحضر البروفيسور جونيور أ, غلاسبي والبروفيسور جاكوبسون الى الكويت قبل يومين من اجراء العملية للاشراف عليها بعدما تابعا مع ساتلوف طيلة عام بأكمله قبل زرع البويضة الوقع النفسي على حمل رجل وتأكدا انني استوعبت ذلك تماماً بعد ان أخفقت في العثور على امرأة مستعدة للقيام بدور الأم البديلة», ودعا (ع,ح) كل من يعرف قصته بعد اليوم الى احترام خصوصيته ورغبته الجامحة في ان يصبح أباً ويحترم في المستقبل خصوصية ابنته المنتظرة.


الزوجة لـ «الرأي العام»: سنخبر ابنتنا عندما تكبر

اغرورق الدمع في عيني (م) زوجة الرجل الحامل نيابة عنها وهي تتحدث لـ «الرأي العام» عن المخاض الكبير الذي يخوضه زوجها بدلاً عنها, وذكرت أنها مهما كانت النتائج فلن تنسى عطف وحنو زوجها وتضحيته من أجلها ومن أجل استمرار الحياة الزوجية بينهما كونه يخاطر بحياته كي يسعدها بطفلة تملأ حياتهما.
وأكدت (م) أنه لولا ثقتها بالتقارير الطبية التي اطلعها عليها الأطباء واطمئنانهم الى سلامة زوجها قبل وبعد زرع البويضة في جدار معدته لما وافقت على اجرائها خصوصاً انه في الوقت الذي يضحي زوجها من أجل اسعادها فإنها ليست مستعدة للتضحية به قيد أنملة, واجابت على سؤال لـ «الرأي العام»: هل ستطلعون الطفلة الوليدة بأنها تمت في احشاء والدها بالقول: «ربما عندما تكبر وليس في صغرها حتى لا تصاب بعقدة نفسية ونريد للموضوع ان يبقى بعيداً كل البعد عنها». منقول من جريدة كويتية
__________________

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
أعتقد أن الأمر يحتاج إلى رأي الشرع ، فأنا أراه أمراً شاذاً يخالف نواميس الطبيعة .. كما أن الأمر في احتياج لرأي الطب في هذه التجربة الفريدة .

لكن لا يمكنني إخفاء إعجابي و تقديري لهذا الرجل الذي ضرب مثلاً رائعاً في الحب الحقيقي لزوجته من خلال عطاء و تضحية غبر مسبوقة .

ياريت الناس اللي بتتكلم عن البخل العطفي للراجل تيجي تقرأ


شكراً لك أخي الكريم على نقل الموضوع
لك تحياتي و تقديري
إسلام شمس الدين
*

----------


## حلا

*أنا قرأت الخبر هذا الصباح في الجريده، ولم أصدق، قلت لنفسي يمكن تكون كذبة إبريل، آجي هنا وأقرأها مرة ثانية وكمان لاأصدق، لاأستطيع استيعاب هذه القصة *

----------


## أشجان الليل

ولا أنا يا حلا!

----------


## te3mah

أنا شوفت الموضوع ده في فيلم لأرنولد

----------


## بنت مصر

فعلا شيء لا يصدقه عقل  :: 
تفتكر يعني دي حقيقة بجد يا ساندي  ::

----------


## حلا

الحكاية باين عليها جد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## أدهم صبري

الموضوع منشور تحت كدبة ابريل

 يا جماعة الموضوع انتشر في النت زي النار وموضوع تحت جملة كدبة ابريل بكرة تسمع الراجل سقط العيل 

حاجة صعبة جدا ومستحيلة طبيا وبشريا وعقليا

----------


## قمر ه

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اولا الله يعطيكم عافيه للقائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع وبالتوفيق يارب 

ثانيا انا سجلت بالمنتدى وهذا اول مشاركه لي معكم لرؤيتي لهذا الموضوع في منتداكم 

واريد ان اقول لكم انني كويتيه واحب ان اوضح لكم شيء يخص هذا الموضوع .. انه نشر في جريدة " الرأي العام " الكويتيه 

وهذه الجريده كل سنة بشهر ابريل تطلق "كذبت ابريل " وهذا الخبر كان هو كذبت ابريل لهذا السنة   ::  

واريد ان  اقول لكم " لاتصدقووووووووووووووووووووووون الخبر هو فقط مزززززززحه " وابيكم تضحكون عليهااااااااااااااا 

لانهاااااااا مززززززحه وليس حقيييييييييييقة ولا مافي رجل بالدنيا يولد وزوجته تراه  *10*  

ههههههههههههههههههه 

لاتصدقوون كذبت ابريييييييييل 

اللهم بلغت اللهم فشهد 

موفقييييييين جميعا 

تحياتي

اختكم قمره

----------


## أسد

اليعيش يام يشوف ( سمعت الخبر من أحدالخطباء المفوهين . وأستغربت لما سمعت ولكنها حقيقة يجب أن نيقن بها ومحدش عارف بكره حيحصل أيه . أحتمال الرجل هو اللى  يرضع مكان المرأة هههههههههههههههه

----------


## قمر ه

السلام عليكم 

ازيكوووووووووووووووو 

اخوي اسد مالك ؟؟؟

قلت الخبر مزززززحه كذبت ابرييييييييييييل .. شوفي كلامي فوووووووق 

باااااااي

----------


## shody20

أهلا بك يا قمرة بيننا ..
و متشكرين على التنويه..
أرجو أن تجدي بيننا دائماً ما يسرك...

تحياتي ::

----------

